# Planet Orient Automatic Watch Quick Review



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

At Christmas time I received this new watch, I call it Planet Orient, some call it Big Mako or Mako II, some Hogrider, the actual name from Orient is CEM75002D. This is the blue dialed Divers watch.

Facts: This is a big watch, 44mm diameter, all steel with bracelet. Kind of heavy. The dial and bezel are blue, screw down crown is smooth and very positive - meaning it is hard to mistread.

Best feature is the timekeeping, I have no idea of what kind of movement it is, but for the last 15 days it has gained 10 seconds. This is not even a second a day which, out of the box, is the best result of any automatic watch I have had, in fact it is the best of all I have currently. Quality of construction seems good too, I don' t see any rough spots or defects but I did not look at it with a loupe. Worst thing is the lume, it sucked. Otherwise it is easy to tell the time in most conditions, due to a legible dial and good contrast of the hands and indices. The movement is automatic and start up with a shake, very smooth. The date can be changed with the crown, while the day is changed with a push buttom that is right above the crown. The crystal is mineral. the case is a combination of brushed and polished steel surface.

Personal opinions: I like this watch, it is good looking and has a good presence. I prefer the blue dial over the other two colors - black and orange. It keeps almost perfect time and it is easy to read which are the three most important things for me. I would have preferred a bigger crown even though the current one works flawlessly and seems it would be hard to make a mistake and strip it by mistreading it. I really don't care for the push button to adjust the day and would prefer it without. That said, it does not bother me much. I did not like the shape of the hands so these were replaced with custom ones. These have good lume that last all night. The Lume is the worst thing of this watch, at least for me. Fortunately this was re-lumed to match the hands, I believe with Noctilumina or superluminova. Now it lasts several hours into the night and it is easy to check the time even at 5 am. It would be good if Orient made this watch with better lume, the original MAKO has better lume then this.

Not sure why Orient puts their logo/crest all over the dial. I would have preferred something less visible, like the Orient Star logo for example. Also for the MSRP price it could have been fitted with a sapphire crystal. I don't mind the mineral glass crystal personally, but it would have been a nice upgrade.

I have not used the original bracelet yet, I used it first on a Nato strap but found that, although comfortable I did not like the looks. I installed another bracelet I had around and worn this for a few days, much better looking. the original bracelet is the best combination though at least in terms of aesthetic. That said, the watch is comfortable not overly big, at least on my wrist - 8 1/4".

This is my third Orient and I really like it. It is my third one and the best one so far. My photos don't really show the beauty of this watch nor the improvement made with the new hands (IMO).


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice mini review and nice watch! Its not an Orient model I'm familiar with but it looks good, enjoy


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice review but this is a "Planet Orient" CFM00002B as the colours make it sort of look like a Planet Ocean...

This is a Mako 2 or "Hogrider" CEM7500...


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Dare I ask why "Hogrider"?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

Odo said:


> Dare I ask why "Hogrider"?


Dunno, it sounds like something from the colonists.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

avidfan said:


> Odo said:
> 
> 
> > Dare I ask why "Hogrider"?
> ...


Fair enough!


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I like it - not to sure on the strap. But then I am a metal strap kinda guy


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

The blue dial is sweet. I myself picked up the orange dial.

The only disappointing part of this watch is the lume is not as good as my Seiko lumes. Too bad.

Great review, thanks for posting.

Cheers,

Dave


----------

